#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  After a arguement**

## mangzee

After a arguement**
Girl-=(
Boy-=(
Hug**
Girl-yur fault
Boy-*confused*=/ ok sorry
Girl-itx ok =(
Boy-dun be sad *mwah*
Girl-ok =(
Boy-smile and dun fight again
Girl-=) ok
Boy-=)
10 minx later
Girl-i hate yu
Boy-i hate yu more=@
2 secondx later
Girl-=( love
Boy-love yu too =( ..

It never stops ..
I will fight with yu till my last breath=) ..

----------


## crazybishnoi29

it stopped in my case bro,,, and i feel sorry  for that....

----------


## sanjitsihag

Well friend that was the sweetest argument between couple, in most of the cases Girls take much more time to resolve the fights.
That's what my personnel experience is....

----------

